# 2nd loss



## Jess's Mom (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, today makes 3months from my first loss (sammy) and a week from my second (Alex). I am looking for advice on what to do next. Most Dr.'s don't want to do anything till 3 loss's, however, I am not sure how much more of this I can take. I desperatly want another child, I have a great 2yr old, I am not willing to give up yet, but I am just wondering if it is necessary to go through this again. I know that many of you have already done this so please any advise as to what to do would be helpfull. The only thing I have really heard is to try waiting 2 cycles this time not one, I'm not really understanding why that would make much of a diffrence. I have been told that the two were not connected so testing isn't necessary. Please let me know your thoughts.

Tiffany


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

i am going to my OBGYN for a 2 week checkup for the D&C i had to have.....i plan on asking if there is something we can do to avoid this happening again so i will let you know what he says


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. You can relate to you since I had 5 m/c, one before and 4 of them were after my son was born. The first 2 out of 4 were natural m/c, for the other 2 I had to have D&C. After second in a row m/c my OB offered some testing - like genetics (blood test) for me and my hisband and something when they look at the tubes/uterus with dye. He also said that I can try progesteron after ovulation but he did not tested me for low progesterone. After third m/c in a row I was reffered to a fertility clinic where they did a very comprehensive testing. He also suggested me a D&C since he wanted to send the tissue for analysis. I must tell you that the testing will take a long time (realistically up to 4-5 month) - you schedule/dr schedule/ some tests takes a long time to get results etc/some tests need to be perfomed at specific time of your cycle - everything will impact your wait time. And you can not get pregnant while being tested, otherwise some tests might be invalid.

If you want to get pregnant again soon you can ask your dr for some testing, get progesterone (some doctors belive that it will not hurt but might help) and try again. If you are not planning to get pregnant soon - you might as well insist on full testing or find another doctor. Some will do some tests even after two m/c (also depends on your insurance). It is also depends on how old you are. It also depend on how long it takes for you to get pregnant. I personally did not have problem of getting pregnant, it is not that I had to wait a year trying. If it take you more than 2-3 months you should insist on seeing specialist. It is very frustrating to lose a baby, but it is even more frustrating if it took a long time to get there.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm very sorry Tiffany-I've experienced 2 losses within a year a year ago and understand how you're feeling. Just wanted to wish you the best of luck.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry. My sister has had 2 mc's. One in Jan, one in June. She and her husband are going to go for some testing - testing her hair for heavy metals, some other test to see if she has too many "killer cells" that attack the embryo. They also visited a homeopath to get some treatments to balance them out, and help them with their grief.


----------



## Jess's Mom (Jun 2, 2006)

It has been a hard day for me, I don't feel like anyone around me understands. It helps to know I am not the only one. I think I am going to try again soon, but I am not 100% sure yet. I go to the dr in one week, so I guess I'll see what he has to say, but I think I am switching obgyn's no matter what. Thank you everyone for your support, it is exactly what I need.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your losses. After my two losses I was really grateful to have MDC because I didn't know anyone else who had two consecutive losses.

I went through tests with a reproductive endocrinologist who specialized in recurrent loss. I had tests done for blood clotting, immune issues, thyroid, prolactin and some others. Everything came back negative. He didn't have much to offer me that was supported by a lot of data.

I read the book "The Infertility Cure" by Randine Lewis. I am doing acupuncture right now and feel incredibly better on a physical level. He told me that I had low chi, stagnant blood and a cold uterus. I feel calmer and more energetic. It is giving me a lot of hope.

Good luck.

Mary


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

If you are over 30 you have a huge case for having testing done now rather than after the third miscarriage. I think a good OB that you trust is imperative, I know I couldnt' have made it through my last 2 m/c's without my OB.
As far as waiting, the reasons are that your hormones need time to balance out and if you had a d&c, your uterine lining needs time to thicken enough to support a pregnancy. I had my uterine lining measured by U/S and I was 5 cycles before it was normal thickness.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi sorry i took a few days to respond....my OBGYN also told me to wait 2 cycles before TTC because he said the risk of miscarrage decreases much more than just one cycle.

with your next pregnancy you should find an OBGYN who will monitor your pregnancy more closley. MY OB is going to check my hormones and do early ultrasounds until we see a heartbeat just to give me piece of mind. There isn't much they can do to prevent m/c but they can monitor the pregnancy and be able to tell if something is going wrong sooner


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

there is tons of info out there on the web regarindg miscarriage and miscarriage prevention.

the very best thing you can do is educate yourself most throughly on the subject before you ask anyone else for help.

learn how to chart your cycles very carefully and learn what might be normal or abnormal about your cycles. the info out there will help you get an idea about what might be wrong and then you will know what to ask for help with.

a woman who was on the ttc thread had 2 losses in a row, and after educating herself she told her doc what tests she wanted, and he poo pooed what she was asking for. she put her foot down and insisted and guess what she was right about the disorder she had AND she was 3 weeks pregnant and saved her own pregnancy.

docs rarely have all the answers and it may take them a long time to getting around to what is really happening with you.

so get out there and start reasearching everything yourself and soon you'll have an idea of what is happening with you. (and who knows, you might be able to treat it yourself without any invasive or expensive tests, i did, and now i'm 13 weeks pregnant)


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emma's_Mommy*
Hi sorry i took a few days to respond....my OBGYN also told me to wait 2 cycles before TTC because he said the risk of miscarrage decreases much more than just one cycle.

actually my midwife says this is untrue, as soon as your body is ready to be pregnant again, your cycles will return. that's why some women have a long period of time between a loss and the return of af, and others get their's back right away.

the real reason OBs say to wait is because if you get pregnant really soon it makes the pregnancy "hard to date." and well all know how inportant that is.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams*
actually my midwife says this is untrue, as soon as your body is ready to be pregnant again, your cycles will return. that's why some women have a long period of time between a loss and the return of af, and others get their's back right away.

the real reason OBs say to wait is because if you get pregnant really soon it makes the pregnancy "hard to date." and well all know how inportant that is.









I would question this, I know I had regular periods back but my endometrial lining was nowhere NEAR thick enough to have supported a pregnancy--there is actually pretty strong research suggesting higher success rates if you wait a cycle or 2 after miscarriage.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shannon0218*
I would question this, I know I had regular periods back but my endometrial lining was nowhere NEAR thick enough to have supported a pregnancy--there is actually pretty strong research suggesting higher success rates if you wait a cycle or 2 after miscarriage.

there is no known *medical* reason to delay ttc after a loss (unless there is one special to you personally).

"higher sucess" rates is different than waiting becuase there is less chance of a m/c. like i said, you get pregnant again when you are ready, waiting does not decrease the chances of another loss as so many doctors like to tell their patients.

these are different issues.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Well, to my logic, higher success rates translate pretty directly to less chance of miscarriage, if the percentage of miscarriage was identical, the success rate would not be higher.
There IS indeed medical reason to delay, one prime one being allowing the endometrial lining to fully replenish itself, I'll grant you, I had the assisstance of daily vaginal U/S to measure depth of lining, but I can assure you, it took 3 full cycles before my lining was back to normal depth. A pregnancy cannot be nourished OR implant properly if the lining is thin...a thin endometrial lining is actually one of the few causes of recurrent miscarriage that can be diagnosed and treated.
Another medical reason to delay is that just because your cycle returns DOES not mean that your hormones are properly balanced again--ovulation is not the be all and end all sign of a healthy reproductive system and provided you are ovulating, you CAN get pregnant, of course while ovulating you can also have very low progesterone, high prolactin and various other hormonal factors that are out of whack.
The final medical reason to delay is that often even in people who *normally* have normal clotting factors, after a miscarriage it is not even a little bit uncommon to have your anti cardiolipin factors skyrocket--this is why this test is never done for diagnostic reasons within 6 mos of a pregnancy--because that's how long it takes for levels to normalize. Increased anticardiolipins lead to clotting, which leads to miscarriage. Women who have normal levels at all other times will quite often have high levels after a miscarriage in particular.

So, indeed, there are SEVERAL medical reasons to delay conception after miscarriage. The thought is that if a woman has only had one miscarriage that there's a darn good chance that it was a fluke and that therefore these factors are probably not a concern--but any woman who has repeated losses has a chance of having these problems and therefore it is indeed a good idea to allow one's body to return completely to a pre-pregnancy state.

Btw, I ovulated exactly 5 days after a miscarriage where I almost bled out, so as I said above, your body ovulating again does not mean it's ready to carry a baby.


----------

